# Where are we all from ??



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

I did a search to see if this topic has been done before and did not find one…so forgive me if this has been done already.

I know when we join up we add a little bio about our selves, where we are from etc. But with over 11,000 members now and growing everyday….it is impossible to go and read each and everyone. (Been here for a few months now and still have not gotten through all the projects)

As I read new post and topics everyday, I notice that several different members are from differing countrys….and can tell that English is not their first language by how they type (No insult intended)

So I thought it would be neat to start a topic on where we are from…kind of a "Re-introduce Yourself" topic. You do not have to do a whole new bio…or you can if you wish…and you do not have to be specific as to where you live…(This is the Internet after all)...but maybe just a simple "My name is and I live in (Whatever country and or state).

I did this once on a MMA forum I helped run for a long time…and it was very interesting to see where everyone was from. You get use to reading a persons topics and replies…and kind of forget that members are from all over the world. We had MMA fans from Russia, China, the middle east, Africa etc etc etc.

I will start off (Of course everything is in my Sig) Name is Don, and I live in a little town called McAlester Oklahoma in South East Oklahoma.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

david , aka patron
ojo caliente , new mexico
u.s.a.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Snowflake, AZ…or as some refer to it "Snoreflake." We kinda like it slow and quiet.
Gene Howe


----------



## Derrek (May 19, 2009)

Derrek
Pearland (Houston suburb), TX
USA


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Prairieville, La.


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Red Bank SC, although my wife won't admit it


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Originally from southern California; other locations too numerous to mention, have finally settled in southwest OH.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

New Orleans

aka: The Crescent City
aka: The City that Care Forgot
aka: The City That that the Corps of Engineers Forgot


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

-Jed
Western edge of the Mojave Desert, California, USA


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Originally from San Diego CA, but I've lived all over the Los Angeles area growing up. Now I hang my hat in Bakersfield trying to accept the good and the bad.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Bob- originally from Virginia Beach VA, now a plant manager in Martinsville, VA. So from surfing most of my life and living in a metropolitan area, to a town of 15,000 in the foothills of the Blue Ridge Mts, and doing some basic woodworking and turkey hunting.

Its been a change for us but its one I'm growing to like a lot. Was getting too old for the big waves in Hawaii anyway, and have one more to get through college!!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Denis 
MA USA!!!!


----------



## ahock (Apr 19, 2009)

Andy hailing from Dillsburg, PA (20 minutes north of Gettysburg, PA)


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok I'll be the first ANDY aka Pommy from a little island called ENGLAND with big plans to take over the world 
OOOPs tryed that already and failed LOL…........

Andy


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Dunoon on the banks of the Holy Loch Argyll Scotland 
God's Country 
were many lovely Americans spent many years her in an American naval submarine base.
Waters her being nice and deep.
kindest regards Alistair


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey hey Pommy don't confuse our American friends into thinking England is an island !!!!!!!! you know better than that.Too Boot England is a a half part of an island which also includes Wales and Scotland which are seperate countries.LO L sorry can't let you away with that. Alistair l o l


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Middletown, OHIO … but have lived all over the US of A


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Roseville, Ca near Sacramento

California which used to have the 7th most vibrant economy in the world, taxed to something like 22nd

So England is part of an Island ?


----------



## MickeyD (Sep 29, 2008)

Rosamond, California…over there on the western edge of the Mojave Desert


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Rob Yes England is only part of an island just happens to be the biggest part LOL….........

Andy


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes they have ten times as many people there than in Scotland so for peace and quiet come to Scotland nearly as big in land mass with Wales as England lovely much more picturesque than England with all the mountains and rivers with wild dear and stag a plenty and were whiskey flows from evry ones bath tap free.HO HO beat that Andy he he LOL Alistair


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Tom - Burlington, Iowa, USA

Before that I lived in Chicago, IL., Skokie, IL, Springfield, SD, Bismarck, ND, LeMoore, CA.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

David….South Windsor, Connecticut…second smallest state in the union!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Alistair you got me there my friend Scotland is byfar a very stunning country

Andy


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Originally from New York City. Retired in Vancleave, Mississippi. Is that culture shock or not?


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Originally from New Iberia, Louisianna….now near San Luis Obispo, CA via several years serving our country abroad in the USMC. Been there….been here…done a lil of this and a lil of that….

Culture shock eh? This area is a typical CA college town…I've mostly lost the ability to be shocked by much.


----------



## HeirloomWoodworking (Feb 28, 2008)

Born and raised here on the west coast of Nebraska
McCook, NE

GBR!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

NAPA, CA…


----------



## Gerry1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Gerry in Hereford, AZ…...


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Don 
Cool Idea
I'm in little(1200) old Riddle Oregon about 112 miles north of the California border. Lots of pretty country up these parts


----------



## Sconkworks (Jul 10, 2009)

Scott in South Florida (Coral Springs to be precise).


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

Hometown is Huntington Beach, CA…..I currently live in pearl River, LA (about 35 miles outside New Orleans).


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

The magnificent Isle of Manhattan.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Manchester born, Manchester bred. And when I die, I'll be Manchester dead! ;-)
Have made a few excursions around the good ol' USA, though, and to our beautiful northern neighbor Canada…


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Pollock Pines, Calif.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

...oh, and I live very close to MickeyD!


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

Upstate New York.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

John from Belgrave ,Ontario ,Canada EH !!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Rick Grand Rapids, MI Born and raised in Flint, Mi


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Acton, Maine home of the nations oldest state fair but not much else! Oh, 22 lakes strung together I live on one of them.


----------



## newguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Parker, Colorado via San Antonio, Texas about a year ago. Just new back to Lumberjocks.


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Kingston, Pennsylvania. 
Northeast section of the state.


----------



## Kugel (Jun 12, 2009)

Jeff Kugel from Kirkland, Washington (suburb of Seattle)


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

Podunk woodworker in Wichita Ks.


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

New Zealand, Australia, Philipines, or wherever else there,s some woodworking needs doing.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Moravian Falls, NC….......... just south of Wilkesboro. Originally from Garden City, KS.. Met my current wife on Internet 12 years ago.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Laingsburg, MI. In between Lansing and Owosso. Born and raised, except for 2 yrs in Army, 1yr in Lansing and 1 yr in East Lansing.


----------



## Paultreviddick (May 7, 2009)

Paul, St.Helens / Manchester-ENGLAND


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey Jim, Do you ever, or did you ever go camping up the Clackamus River in Mt. Hood. I stayed up there for about 6 months back in '74' in Job Corp. The absolute most BEAUTIFUL scenery that I've ever seen. Auston hot springs was pretty wild also.

John


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

i'm in a old california mission town San Juan Bautista ,Ca.


----------



## davyjones (Jan 11, 2009)

West Point, Virginia basically a marsh with lots of fill. grew up on the banks of the Rappahannock river/Chesapeake Bay


----------



## Kingwoodsteve (Jul 17, 2008)

Kingwood, Texas. A suburb of Houston.


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

Henrie, Alblasserdam, Netherlands.

But I love to come to life in the US, I love America.
It is great to see how you love your country and the great 
star and strips flag.
I love your houses with there nice porches


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Western Mass. , all my life : ) Hampshire County for the most part , but now I'm stuck with a 30 year mortgage in Hampden County…I won't make that mistake twice !!!....LOL


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Western Mass. , all my life : ) Hampshire County for the most part , but now I'm stuck with a 30 year mortgage in Hamden County…I won't make that mistake twice!!!......LOL

....Oooops…Where's the damn delete button , Martin ? hahahaha


----------



## Hix (Jun 4, 2009)

Carrollton, Texas (suburb of Dallas)


----------



## bkm4837 (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryon McGowan 
Wilmington Delaware


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Auburn, Washington, between Tacoma and Seattle. Raised on a farm in southern Idaho.


----------



## pitchnsplinters (Dec 26, 2008)

My mom … I think.


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

Born, raised and stayed on Long Island, NY. But, looking at the North Carolina.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

Dothan, Al

Born and raised in the south!


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Lisa
Griswold, Connecticut


----------



## Timbot (Jul 11, 2009)

Tim

Garden Grove, in beautiful debt ridden California! May we someday figure out what a budget is!


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Ah, shucks. I thought this was an existential question.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

A few hundred miles south of you right here in Houston, TX! Or as I like to call it, H-Town (H meaning HOT/HUMID!!), where we get 2 good months of Fall/Winter/Spring whether we like/need it or not!! Man it sure was HOT today!!


----------



## Sanders (Jul 8, 2009)

Josh 
Bartonville, Illinois


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

St Petersburg, Florida

Business 7 miles inland …Pinellas Park, Fl.

Mind somwhere on Lake Toxaway, NC


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

Spanaway, Washington. A few miles south of Topamaxsurvivor.

Rick


----------



## OCG (May 17, 2009)

Costa Rica now, Phoenix AZ befor


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Northeast Texas..


----------



## kb7fxj (Feb 9, 2008)

Wasilla Alaska


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

Born in New Jersey. Moved out as soon as I was old enought to realize that I lived in New Jersey. Lived in Illinois (Highland Park & Hyde Park), Colorado, Kansas, back to Illinois (Buffalo Grove), Germany, Ireland, back to Illinois, Oklahoma, Illinois, California and now Blue Bell, Pennsylvania.


----------



## bayspt (Apr 4, 2008)

Jimmy, Ada OK about 90 miles south east of Oklahoma City. If anyone has read Innocent Man by John Grisham it is a true story set in my town.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

*bayspt*,
Your only about 30 min west of me…pretty cool.


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

Near Albany NY

Near the reason that NY is also know as the state of confusion.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Joe…Bloomington IL


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Charles

Centennial, CO…Just south of Denver.


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

Ron, Delhi California, 95 miles east of San Francisco.


----------



## bayspt (Apr 4, 2008)

Stop by for a chat some time Don. I would offer a cup a coffe but with this weather it better be a glass of sweet tea! If you don't mind me asking where do you go for lumber? I've been using a guy down in Durant but its a long drive for me. Lucky it is on the way to my Dad's house in Sherman.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

*bayspt*,
I found this place up in Spavinaw, same problem as you…nothing local and it is up north by my parents. So everytime I go to visit, I go ahead and go a extra 30 min drive out of my way and do a little shopping. They provide the central states woodcraft's with most of their exotic lumber.

http://www.johnsonsawmill.com/homepage.html

As far as the sweet tea, your on, lol, I go through Ada all the time. We are doing a remodel on a cabin at Falls Creek.


----------



## Carnita (Jun 25, 2009)

Originally from Santa Fe, NM now live in Shallowater, TX


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Glendale, Arizona

Scrappy
Dan Davis


----------



## stratiA (Feb 26, 2009)

Somerville, MA

A hop, skip and jump from Boston.

also known as Red Sox nation. Go SOX


----------



## Mely5862 (May 31, 2009)

Indio, California. Home of the Coachella music festival.


----------



## Bovine (Apr 15, 2009)

Spent the last 15 years in Des Moines, IA

Moved to Kansas City 2 years ago, but I'm still a corn-fed Iowa boy at heart.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

*stratiA*

Read my bio on my home page. Your not the only Red Sox fan !!!


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

3fingerpat, There's a great boat ramp and wonderful fishing in Brookings!


----------



## Elaine (Jun 24, 2008)

Born on Oahu, raised in Chula Vista, Downey, Rowland Heights (CA), college in Chico, a couple years in FL with the Navy, Boondockers stopped in Catawba County, NC. Still amazed that I can be in so many different states in the time it took to go from LA to Chico. GO DODGERS…I mean Crawdads 

Bob42 come on down - but you might want to start practicing on your accent, a taste for sweet tea, and fried food.


----------



## rpalm (Feb 22, 2009)

Robert Wilmington, NC Born, raised and no intentions of leaving.


----------



## zwwizard (Mar 30, 2008)

Originally from Iowa (Swea City), to Oregon when I was knee high. Then to the USMC after high school. about 20+ years later back to Oregon (Springfield) Been here ever since , 30+ years.


----------



## Marco2008 (Jul 13, 2009)

Marc, born and raised in what once was a small town (present pop. 22,000) called Grimbergen in Belgium.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Dave - 
Born and Raised in Fairbanks Alaska. Went to Graduate School at Penn State University, spent a couple years doing research at Arizona State University in Tempe - then joined Corporate workforce, first in Morgantown WV, then was transferred to Salina Kansas. My extended family is all in Canada, mom's side in Alberta (Medicine Hat) Dad's side now mostly on Victoria Island BC (Nanaimo).
Sister and Dad now in Eugene Oregon….So I have a lot of folks to visit and bring back wood from.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I've lived in 5 western, west of the Mississippi, states besides IL and OH and always return to the Mid-West.
Home now is in South Central IL, Effingham.


----------



## sry (Jul 9, 2008)

Steve from University Heights, OH


----------



## waroland (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm William and I started out in a little town called Slocomb, AL. I now live in Mount Juliet, TN (just outside Nashville) and have lived in several other states over the years, Florida to California. I will be 66 in October and we plan to be full time RVers around the first of 2010.


----------



## Mattias (Jan 27, 2008)

Mattias from Zulte, Belgium


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Lubbock, Texas-Never lived anywhere else.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Don born in Grostenquin, France, lived in Quebec, Germany, Manitoba, B.C., Nova Scotia and now residing in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. 51 years young )


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Another *Don*..lol


----------



## allendell (Jul 14, 2009)

Jefferson, Georgia USA


----------



## douglbe (Jul 22, 2007)

Born and lived in Dearborn Heights, MI till age 14, moved to Cass City, MI (middle of the thumb) and have been here ever since.


----------



## tenhoeda (Jun 27, 2008)

Born and raised in Canada. Lived in Brampton ON, Cornwall ON and Renfrew ON. Moved to the States and lived in Fayetteville NC and Clinton NC. Now live in New Oxford PA.

Dave


----------



## Kemosaby (Jul 13, 2009)

Born and raised in Keavy, Kentucky until I joined the Navy at 18. Once I met my wife, we moved a couple miles to the big city of Corbin. I think the population is somewhere around 8,324, so if you blink you'll miss it hehe.


----------



## RainyDayInterns (Jul 14, 2009)

We are in Boston. Stumbled upon this AWESOME site looking for reviews of the Rockwell Jawhorse. We will likely be here everyday and hope we'll be able to contribute from time to time. We are sure we'll learn a lot just from reading all the terrific posts!!!


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

Perth WA on the west coast of Australia (quite often called Wait Awhile)

Hooky


----------



## ShawnH (Mar 30, 2007)

Quincy Wa. right in the midddile of the state. 2 1/2 hours to Seattle, 2 1/2 hours to Spokane. Too far from Rockler or Woodcraft, which keeps me from going bankrupt.


----------



## SPMaximus (Mar 2, 2009)

Ekenäs, Finland…


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey, bayspt…I'm from Atwood, now living north of DeKalb Tx


----------



## woodisit (Jul 11, 2009)

Beloit, WI still living here


----------



## Derby (Jun 10, 2009)

Jim "Derby" Derbyshire

5 States lived in and 38 countries visited in 20+ years in the US Navy.

Land-lubbered in Clayton Delaware… 11 miles North & West of the Monster Mile (Dover Speedway for the non-NASCAR fans!)


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

Livonia, Michigan About ½ way between Detroit and Ann Arbor


----------



## bayspt (Apr 4, 2008)

Gary, Don't have much occasion to go up thata way, but I've been through there once or twice.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Karen
Live in Arvada, Co northwest of Denver


----------



## HD_woodchuck (May 26, 2009)

Ok, so I was born and raised just outside Pembroke, Ontario, Canada, moved around Ontario including Ottawa, Toronto, Scarborough, Bowmanville, Petawawa, Peterborough, Huntsville (last 10 years), now residing in Canton, MI.

Dave T … Renfrew you say! I grew up on a farm half way between Cobden and Pembroke (little village called Micksburg!!). All my relatives on my Dad's side are from Eganville!

GaryCN … seems we are not too far from each other


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

You know,
we are all from all over the place.

I'ts interesting, but really it's all good.

PitA
Peter


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

*You know,
we are all from all over the place.

I'ts interesting, but really it's all good*.

That is why I started the topic….to see where we all live, Heck I even found out a L/J just lives a little over 30 min from me. And as I read the replies I see many are discovering they have L/J's as neighbors…..or have lived close to one another at one time or another.

I was born in Oklahoma…but like many because of my time in the military, have lived all over the states and the world. I have lived in California, and Mississippi while in the service, and in Guam, Naples Italy and Sicily, and several other country's and states for shorter times.

I have also spent time in Malawi Africa, South Africa, France, Ireland, England, Canada and Mexico over the years since being out of the service.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

McKeesport, Pennsylvania near Pittsburgh
Home of the Superbowl Champion Pittsburgh Steelers and Stanley Cup Champion Pittsburgh Penguins
Alistair, that's American football and Ice hockey!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

God Bless all of you beautiful people .Alistair


----------



## craigpool (Jun 29, 2009)

Elkridge, MD (Just South of Baltimore).

But have moved around a lot because of work: Fort Lauderdale, FL, Gainesville, FL, Fishkill, NY (1 1/2 hours North of NYC). Also lived in College Park, MD while attending the University of MD.


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

Cushing OK the pipeline crossroads of the world. Originally from Oswego NY


----------



## OHpjmac (Sep 28, 2008)

Warsaw, Ohio


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Interesting to see how the love for this hobby spans generations, borders, genders, races…you name it. Thanks for starting this up Don.

My only regret about living where I am now is that I didn't settle where there is an easy local source of good material - and a nice big tool outlet store I can go to and drool over all the shiny baubles (I think my better half must have planned it that way???).......but judging by some of my fellow LJ's they must certainly have the same issues…I still seem to find the stuff I need when I need it though…

Anyway, what an interesting group - all linked together by an interesting hobby…nice to meet you all


----------



## olddutchman (Aug 17, 2007)

I am from Holland Michigan. My great great grandfather came here from the Neatherlands .


----------



## coloradobob (Sep 1, 2008)

Bob Widefield just south of Colorado Springs, Colorado


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Raised in Ohio, living in Montana last 18 years.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

*coloradobob*, my son just arrived in Colorado Springs.


----------



## bibb (Sep 24, 2008)

A child of the world now living near Denver, Co


----------



## PKP (Dec 18, 2008)

Kingsport, TN


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I did it the EASY way…

I just modified my Profile Signature!


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Dave from Colonie NY (Albany).


----------



## Dudley (Jun 22, 2009)

Born in Vero Beach, Fl. Live in Sebastian, Fl now. Served in the U S Navy for 20 years. Been all over the world. Had fun to, except the 2 years in Nam.


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

I live in a little coastal town of about 2000 called lake cathie in NSW Australia


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

We have LOTS of members from Australia…..A place I have LONG wanted to visit…and I promised myself that some day I will.


----------



## manilaboy (Aug 17, 2007)

Rico here from halfway around the world in one of the more than 7100 islands of the Philippines.


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

Jason, born and raised on the rockin east side of Saint Paul, MN now living in Linnwood Township, MN(so small it doesn't even show up on the map) about 35 miles north of the twin cites.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Thought I would bring this back up for the members who have not seen it and some of our new members.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

DUDLEY I have been many many times to Florida Vero beach too and Clearwater ,Sarasota ,and melbourne, needless to say Orlando quite afew times when the kids were young too. And many other places with my family when we were young we had a great time there loved the people too.what a life you must have had all that lovely weather all the time I love it.Alistair


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Grand Falls New Brunswick Canada next to Maine USA border we are separated by only a river.
Up here people from US and Canada are just one most are related.


----------



## VinnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

Lincoln, NE


----------



## isetegija (Oct 11, 2008)

I am from an little post soviet country in Europa *Estonia*.


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

Norman, Ok. but born and raised in Anderson, In.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Stoughton, WI, just southeast of Madison.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.windows.ucar.edu/tour/link=/earth/images/earthafr_image.html

It's funny that more than a thousand Jocks have viewed this and to date only 143 have replied , and some of us more than once !

*I thought that this would have brought out everyone that is proud enough to be a member here !*

We are all together in this !


----------



## buffalosean (Feb 15, 2009)

buffalosean, from where else but Buffalo, NY.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Currently in Bakersfield, CA. Originally born and rasied in the high desert, Califonia City…...damn crap hole now. I spent 15+ yrs in the Santa Cruz area.wanting to go back in the worst way


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Laguna Hills, The OC California and hating every minute of it.


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

The Big town of Benton KY


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Raised in Orange County, Ca. La Mirada, Buena Park, Fullerton. Westwood Ca. in Lassen County, northeastern Ca. has been home now for over 30 years.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Started out in Salt Lake City Ut, spent 45 years in the San Francisco Bay area and now reside on the McKenzie River just outside Springfield, OR. The next time I move i hope it is in an Urn with the contents spread on the river.

Allison. I knew a lady from Westwood. Her name was Donna Rainey, she worked for the Sheriff's Office. That town is so small you almost had to be acquainted. I lost track of her about 20 years ago.


----------



## WoodyWoodWrecker (Jul 1, 2009)

Geez…I'm feeling kind of lonely. Closest person to me so far is about 4 hours away. I'm from Jonesboro Arkansas, northeast corner about and hour from Memphis TN.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

I tend to move countries like some people do states. 
I'm Steve and I was born in Quebec, Canada, then lived in Austria, then in Dallas, Texas for 10 years and now living in metropolitan Murchison, pop 646 on the northern part of the South Island of New Zealand. I'm a dual Canadian/US Citizen and now a permanent resident of New Zealand. My parents now live in Hungary and so I could get an EU passport.
I'm wondering how many passports I can collect…


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

I was raised in Erie PA, for 25 years, moved to Tulsa Ok for 16 years and now live in Shenandoah Valley VA. I have traveled all around SE Oklahoma Don, up and down Rt 69 many times.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey *Tim*.... I have been to your old stomping grounds up in Erie several times myself.


----------



## NavyCop68 (Jun 20, 2009)

Steve - Hmmm.. Born in Maryland but dad was Air Force so lived in Illinois, Virginia, Ohio, England, Montana. Joined the Navy and lived in Florida, Naples, Italy, Washington, Virginia Beach and England (again). Have visited numerous countries over the years - including Perth, W.A. a couple of times (fantastic place!). Currently on an extended stop in Vancouver, WA across the river from Portland, OR and finding that between the WA governor and the OR governor I have found out what it is like to live with pure insanity. This is definitely not the final stop on this bus!!

Oh, will be retiring from the Naval Reserve in 6 months, so if anyone has any tips on making the transition smooth, all are welcome.. and I am collecting ideas for my shadowbox as well!


----------



## acesylvain (Jul 18, 2009)

Raised in Quebec,Canada now i have been on Vancouver island for 16 y

Sylvain,


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

*Steve* (NavyCop68) I spent a year in Naples Italy myself while in the Navy….loved it over there.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I see that a lot of you guys move around a lot what is the reason for those move.
I can see that some was for the army or navy but others I don't know.


----------



## shinju (Apr 11, 2009)

frank, aka shinju from rockland ny


----------



## NavyCop68 (Jun 20, 2009)

Don K. - It was definitely an experience!! I have to admit it was a wild place to live and the food was fantastic. I was there from 89 - 92 before the Euro evened out the prices and was able to afford to live there well. Had a blast and developed my love to caprese salad!


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Ahhhhh….caprese salad…..I LOVED it !!!! I was there from 86 to 87…just missed you lol.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

NavyCop68 where in England were you based?.......

Andy


----------



## NavyCop68 (Jun 20, 2009)

I was based out of Naval Support Activity in Agnano. Afsouth was in Bagnoli (over the hill) and I patrolled throughout the area (Capodichino was the air base and Pinetamare was government housing). Got up to Gaeta a few times - to the beaches.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Steve,
I was stationed on Capodichino….When I was there…it was still the air base…but it was also the female barricks….almost 1500 military females lived on one side of the parking lot…and 25 Sea Bees on the other side. I will not EVEN say the things I saw go on in those rooms…lol.

Went to NSA all the time.

Went to Gaeta a few times myself. We were there when they blew up the USO…remember that ??


----------



## NavyCop68 (Jun 20, 2009)

I just missed that actually.. or was it the bombing of the seamans center in downtown that I just missed.. so much happened that I can't remember it all! They actually still use Capo, though it has been upgraded extensively (multi-million dollars worth) and NSA is shut down. They moved to an "admin site" closer to the Capo side of town and out of that horrible area they were in.


----------



## NavyCop68 (Jun 20, 2009)

Pommy - forgot to reply to you as well!! I was stationed at the base at West Ruislip (RAF W. Ruislip) as well as doing security at RAF Daws Hill and a couple of other support sites. The interesting thing is that I was working there 30 years after we left England when dad was in the Air Force and stationed at those exact same bases! Truly came full circle on that one, eh!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Ah thats London way my friend about 40 miles from were i am now but glad you enjoyed your time here on our fair isle

Andy


----------



## bbbb (Mar 26, 2009)

Born in the Cannon Gate within 150 yards from the Royal Palace of Holyrood, Edinburgh, Scotland, now live in the Kingdom of Fife.

Bill


----------



## shopdog (Nov 9, 2008)

I pay rent in Brooklyn, NY (America's 4th largest city), But I spend my winters down in Cahuita, Costa Rica…and much of the summer (as much as I can) at my cottage near Bath, NY.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Steve…glad to here they upgraded Capodichino, that place was a dump 20+ years ago when I was there…way past its prime..but man oh man…did we have fun there. Some of my favorite memorys from the navy are from living at Capodichino.

Hey…I see this topic is now a "Sticky"...cool !!!


----------



## robbi (Jul 28, 2007)

Born in San Francisco, CA…raised in Greenville and Quincy, CA (NE Sierra's), moved back to the Bay Area….came full circle. Currently living 50 miles No of San Francisco. Love it here, love the weather. When all of you comment on heat and humidity…avg temp here in the summer…80 with nice fog belt moving in during the evening…natural air conditioning.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Masrol from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

Born and raised in Queens NY now living in Long Island, NY


----------



## bmturner24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Born and raised in Waynesville, NC, have lived in Hawaii, Washington State, California, Back to NC and finally the last 20 years in Snellville, Georgia.


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

Born in Belgrade Yugoslavia, grew up in suburbs of Chicago, served 4 yrs in AF in Abilene TX, live in Rockwall Tx, suburb of Dallas.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Z…what brought you from Yugoslavia ??


----------



## JasonIndy (Dec 29, 2008)

Born & raised in Indianapolis, IN. Lived here my whole life with the exception of 4 years getting brainwashed at Indiana U. in Bloomington.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm originally from Newport, Ky, but while I was in the Army I have lived in the following places for at least a year each: Ft. Campbell, KY; Ft. Bragg, NC; Key West, FL; Fort Rucker, AL; Fort Polk, LA; and overseas in South Korea, Germany and Iraq, and finally retired in Carthage, NY outside of Ft. Drum where I had been stationed for the last four years. I guess the good thing about my life is I recognize so many of the hometowns listed on here and have been to or at least near quite a few of them.


----------



## DavidFisher (Apr 11, 2008)

I live in the shadow of the Mouse in lovely Orlando Florida.


----------



## dennis353 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fort Myers Fl.


----------



## GrizzlyMan (Mar 14, 2009)

Robert
Canton, New York


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi everyone. Lenny here. I will chime in to represent the smallest state in the USA, Rhode Island or Little Rhody as we lovingly refer to it. And before the wisecracks begin…yeah, we can land a plane here. lol
I have yet to learn of another RIer on LJs. Any out there?

Way to go Don. Another great post!


----------



## ryno (May 14, 2008)

Noble, Oklahoma-born and raised..


----------



## sboyle (Jun 25, 2009)

South Jersey Here
Steve


----------



## FredG (Apr 11, 2008)

Netherlands, The Hague.
Lived and worked, among other places, in Hamburg, Ruhr area, Brussels and Antwerp.

http://www.absoluteastronomy.com/topics/The_Hague


----------



## Paultreviddick (May 7, 2009)

A little place called St.Helens…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

the St Helens in WA?


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Nah Bob…my good friend Paul in from merry old England.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Brandon, Manitoba… a recent arrival after living in Springfield, Mb and then Manitoba's capital Winnipeg.


----------



## Paultreviddick (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Don, although i didnt know you guys had a St.Helens over there.

http://www.visitsthelens.com/

This is my town


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Paul, we had a Volcano erupt several years ago called Mount. St. Helen's


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

Grew up in Chicago then I growed up in Georgia and here I shall pay taxes until They kick me out. G.A is the only state with no natural lakes, so take that for useless info


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I thought there was a town called St Helens near the Mount that blew here in WA, but its across the Columbia near Woodland in Oregon


----------



## Paultreviddick (May 7, 2009)

I know that Don but its not the same as the town is it?
You know my American knowlege pretty much only comes from you buddy


----------



## tomjboyle (Jun 23, 2009)

Millersville, MD


----------



## Billinmich (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi I'm from Lenox ,Michigan.1 hour north of Detroit,


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

I was born in Hiawassee, GA
Grew up just over the state line in Brasstown, NC
Went to college in Boone, NC
And now I live in Baltimore, MD


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

Originally from Ohio, but now living in Vancouver, WA.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Steve - born in and first 13 years in Detroit Michigan (moved before the riots).
Five years Army with three in Germany, missed doing a rotation to Nam.
Foreign business travel to Zurich, Singapore, Tokyo, Vienna, Paris, Honduras, England and several stops in Germany. Way too many trips to Mexico. Used to commute to Canada under a work Visa. Probably only a handful of states in US not visited.
Last 22 years in Trenton Michigan, about 15 minutes south of Detroit.


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

I live in Auburn, Georgia.
It's about 50 miles north east of Atlanta


----------



## COWBOYWOODY (Aug 4, 2009)

morley MI. about 50 north of grand rapids


----------



## EOD_Eric (Jul 25, 2009)

Harker Heights, Texas, but currently in Baghdad. Just hit 6 months, so I am half way done for this trip.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

Lewes, DE 19958 where the Delaware Bay shakes hands with the Atlantic Ocean. We are the first town in the first state. Our Sussex county is nicknamed "Lower, Slower, Delaware." There is a reason for that, and I'm liking it. Delaware, the only state in the union without an interstate highway.

Maybe the site could get one of those map things that pin locates users by there zip code to show distribution-around the world.


----------



## Brent (Dec 14, 2007)

Brent from Montreal, Canada.


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

Don, parents came over in late 1968, my mom's sister and other family were in Chicago, i think there was some political stuff going on so they decided to leave. Still speak Serbian and Czech.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

My house is about 30 feet inside Montana but my address is Ranchester, Wyoming. I'm punchin' cows for the Padlock in both Montana and Wyoming.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

John from Myrtle Beach, SC (last four years)......lived in Creedmoor, NC for 25 years (22 miles north of Raleigh,NC) and before that, Towanda, PA.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Caboolture Queensland Australia
[Live most of my life on the Gold Coast in Queensland… like Fort Lauderdale. Florida.]

Kabultar [not 100% sure of the spelling.] is aboriginal for carpet snake.. so Caboolture is named for a carpet snake. I like it here .... No snow or real cold days.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

apple valley calif. 
was home of roy rogers back in the day 
been here 7 years have not seen 1 apple tree yet ?


----------



## CreekWoodworker (May 15, 2009)

Live in Beavercreek, Ohio the past 21 years. It's the home of… hmm…. ...a small city with two large malls?! We are near Dayton and in 2007, Beavercreek ranked 84th in Money's Top 100 places to live (our claim to fame).


----------



## akdale (Aug 13, 2009)

Anchorage Alaska. Born, raised, planted seed, and now growing grandkids! Move to Palmer 18 years ago.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

Topeka, Kansas


----------



## rherring3 (Feb 23, 2009)

Arlington, Tn-A great little town just east of Memphis.


----------



## KnockOnWood (Aug 6, 2009)

Baton Rouge, LA

Geaux Tigers!


----------



## kiwisharyn (Jun 4, 2009)

Genuine Kiwi… but have lived in Melbourne (1 year), Nahariya (Israel, 1 year working for UN in Lebanon) and Scott Base (Antarctica, 5 months) all while in the Air Force. Currently living in Palmerston North, New Zealand - flat and windy on the Manawatu plains but with a growing assortment of large wind turbines visible on the ranges to the east. Planning to escape Palmy and head for the South Island… watch this space


----------



## lobro4 (Aug 8, 2009)

Grew up on a dairy farm in Marion, Kansas (Central part of state.) Now live in Lawrence, Kansas.


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

John in Mesa, Arizona. Originally from West Covina, California.


----------



## johnnyp (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone else from *Minnesota*
I am in Lindstrom, MN
JohnnyP


----------



## scatterbrainedmom (Jun 21, 2009)

Yadkinville, NC
(just up the road from Winston-Salem, NC)


----------



## wdkits1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Just outside of Richmond in Midlothian, Va. Born and raised in Augusta ,Me


----------



## christopherpalmer (Aug 23, 2009)

australia / new south wales/ wallacia
on the banks of the warragamba river


----------



## trucker12349 (Nov 9, 2008)

millbury, mass. just west of boston


----------



## jussdandy (Aug 14, 2009)

Fort Meade, fla
never lived out of Polk County


----------



## chuck66 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nation's Capital


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

Born in upstate NY, moved to FL for way too many years, moved to Mentone, Alabama to finish out my years. 
www.mentonecampground.com


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Born and raised in Columbus Georgia. Twas the perfect place for a kid to head out on his bike at daylight and come home when the streetlights came on. Now just across the Chattahoochee river in Alabama.


----------



## thequietscotsman (Apr 2, 2009)

GLASGOW, SCOTLAND
NEW JERSEY
NEW MEXICO
NEW JERSEY
SPRINGFIELD, MASS


----------



## bfree (Jan 23, 2009)

Bryan Free, born and raised just outside of Canton, Georgia.  Spent 6 years in the U.S. Navy, 1 1/2 years in Orlando, Fl. 6 months in Charleston, SC, and the remaining 4 years out of Groton, CT on a submarine. Now back in north Georgia, a little town called Jasper in the foothills of the Appalachian Mountains, and loving it.


----------



## DynaBlue (Aug 31, 2009)

Scott
Born and raised in the Chicago area, retired to Spring Valley, Ca.


----------



## notsoyankee (Sep 7, 2009)

John
somerset, kentucky


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Rick
Born and raised in Lubbock, Texas for 32 years. Moved to Memphis, Tn. to play in a bluegrass band in 1982, and lived there for 20 years. Moved to Lakeview, Arkansas in 2002, way up in the Ozark Mts on Bull Shoals lake.
Hey Don K-- I played with my bluegrass band at McKalister, OK at the Sanders Family Bluegrass festival a few years ago. Do you know Freddy Sanders? Played all over Ok., and built guitars with a guy named Rudy Jones at Wainett(?), Ok. We built resophonic(dobros).


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

hey Kent Shepherd,
I see you live in Lubbock, Tx. I lived there nearly all my life. Still have good friends there. My wife's parents live in Abernathy, about 20 miles north of Lubbock off I-27 towards Amarillo.


----------



## goldenhands (Sep 16, 2008)

Hay all, Yuri now in Belgium near town called Leven.
Best beer and chocolat by the way, not a lot of wood unfortunately lol.


----------



## NavyCop68 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey bfree… Orlando, Charleston and Groton… Hmmm I smell a nuke


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Littlefield & Lubbock Texas, New Orleans LA., Mobile Al. Kodiak AK. and now my wife and I live in Battle Ground WA.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Dave in League City, Texas.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

Duane Livingston Tn. near beautiful dale hollow lake. some of the best timber east of the mississippi. the walnut trees are big and straight here with really dark wood. 
hey notsoyankee, we go to the somerset flea market all the time


----------



## Barto (Apr 28, 2009)

Bart, Waimauku New Zealand but born in Amsterdam The Netherlands!


----------



## bfree (Jan 23, 2009)

Steve,
Yup, Nuke electrician's mate 2nd class. Stationed on the USS Batfish (SSN 681). Boat was commissioned 2 years before I was born, so needless to say, that being an electrician, I stayed pretty busy.


----------



## Elvin (Feb 3, 2009)

Fountain Valley, Ca.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

Jack Keefe Shediac New Brunswick Canada near Moncton, 1 hour to Nova Scotia, and 30 minutes to Bridge to Prince Edward Island, (takes 15 to 20 minutes to cross bridge), and 3 hours to State of Maine.


----------



## Seer (Jun 5, 2008)

Phoenix, Az would like to meet other woodworkers here


----------



## chunky (Jul 18, 2009)

currently Winter Springs, Florida (north side of Orlando) - central Florida has the greatest crappie fishing in Florida (I think fishing and woodworking go together don't they?). After 26 years in U.S. Navy (retired 1990) it's like the song 'I've been everywhere man" 
Don


----------



## Hillbilly2664 (Sep 3, 2009)

Vonore, Tn. (summer).....Okeechobee, Fl. (winter) and yes Don, I agree about the fishing if you include Okeechobee in the "central" zone. : )


----------



## kwaller (Sep 20, 2009)

Born & raised in Hamilton Ont. Military for 34 years from Halifax to Victoria. Retired and settled in Sharbot Lake, Ont about 1 1/2 hours west of Ottawa. Spend March in Phoenix.


----------



## boyd8 (Aug 23, 2009)

Fairbanks, Alaska. Been here 40 years now.


----------



## Wudbutcher (Apr 2, 2008)

I live in a little town of 300 folks called Hendrum Mn 35 miles North of Fargo ND. I was born in Bristow, OKLA. Lived in Fredericksburg Va for 12 years until I retired. Currently I am in Baghdad, Iraq but hope to be home soon. Cheers/Wudbutcher.


----------



## boundsteelblues (Sep 2, 2009)

Originally, the mountains of North Carolina. Unfortunately, currently in High Point, North Carolina.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Missouri, USA
BTKS


----------



## scrabby (Sep 4, 2009)

North Vancouver - a sleepy suburb accross the harbour from Vancouver, BC.


----------



## FatScratch (May 11, 2009)

Cleveland, OH, USA

aka: The Mistake on the Lake!


----------



## dion (Dec 22, 2008)

trinity east, newfoundland , canada.


----------



## TFKeefe (Jan 25, 2009)

Mill Valley, California. Grew up in Minnesota, worked for a while in State College, PA. Spent about
a year around Annapolis, MD and in 2000 I moved to California.

Tom


----------



## rustedknuckles (Feb 17, 2008)

Dave,
St. Stephen, New Brunswick, Canada
Canada's Official Chocolate town, Home of Ganong's Chocolates.


----------



## PatP (Jul 11, 2009)

Born and raised in Washington D.C. Lived in Bowie, Maryland for 30 years and then moved to a horse farm in Ocala, Florida (what a GREAT place to live). Never say never, but while I may travel, I don't think I'll ever move away from central Florida.


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

Charlie
Lake Nebagamon,Wi


----------



## rozzi (Apr 21, 2009)

Good Idea. I am from Newton, Iowa. Unfortunatley previously known as the home of the Maytag Company. Now we are known as the home of the Iowa Speedway.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Edmond, Oklahoma (just north of Oklahoma City), graduate of Rice University in Houston and enjoying my 13th year as a full-time remodeler and woodworker. 
Noticed a few fellow Okies listed here. Any interest in trying to meet each other sometime? Maybe we could start our own Lumberjocks extension club?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Fort Collins, Colorado. Up against the Front Range of the Rocky Mountains. About an hour north of Denver.

Previously: San Diego, Skaneateles, NY, Fort Myers, FL, born and raised in the NW suburbs of Dee-troit, Meechigan!


----------



## xylosapiens (Jul 3, 2008)

Alejandro,

GRAN CANARIA < CANARY ISLANDS < SPAIN < EUROPE< MOTHER EARTH < SOLAR SYSTEM < MILKY WAY < THIS PART OF THE UNIVERSE,

so actually all of you close neighbour.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Plymouth MN. 30 miles west of Minneapolis.


----------



## cheller (Feb 24, 2007)

Born in Canton, NY
Raised in New York's Capital District (Troy and Latham)
Briefly lived in Oberlin, OH (during high school)
Have lived in the Boston area since I started college (oh so many years ago)
Now: Natick, MA.


----------



## jhawkinnc (May 13, 2009)

Been in Raleigh, NC for past 13 years. Originally from St. Louis, MO with some time for college in Kansas.

~ Alan


----------



## threehands (Sep 17, 2009)

Livonia. Michigan


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi all. I'm Italian, from Southeast Italy, new here. Never left my continent and never been in USA, although I'm particularly fond of the American culture. I sit at my desk with my computer next to me, drawing with my autocad for living, but from time to time I give a look at my preferred forums .


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i am born and raised on the better side of the detroit river…Windsor, Ontario, Canada!..where we play the good ol' hockey game!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

a touque is a hat, a chesterfield is a couch, we pronouce it "zed" not "zee" (Z), we don't eat blubber or own a dog sled, color and neighbor have a "u" before the "r", and Canada is the second largest land mass in the world. Capiche? (its french for do you understand?)


----------



## woodman1549 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ottawa.Ontario here,great to meet everyone.


----------



## timrowledge (Sep 22, 2008)

Ultimately, like everyone else, from Africa.

Recently - mostly Brit; which means EnglishWelshScottishIrishFrenchGermanNorseHungarianPolishRussianItalianEtcEtcEtc. We make Heinz look like pedigree. Oh and I lived across most of UK, in Silicon Valley CA and now Vancouver Island BC.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Mark - and you order toast as a pair and invented the double-double


----------



## Tango (Sep 2, 2008)

Luis,

Born and raised in Paraguay South America but Spanish as citizenship.
Now living in Miami FL since 2005 with my wife and kids.


----------



## Minotbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Stuck in Taiwan for another 426 days…..but who's counting.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

A village called Pocasset in a town called Bourne on Cape Cod in Massachusetts. Just close enough to one of the bridges to get me off Cape to work but far enough from the bridge to be on the Cape. Born and raised in the Greater Boston area… now I appreciate the slower pace and lack of daily traffic jams of the city.


----------



## mark1945 (Sep 28, 2009)

I was born in Houston Texas,Raised in La Marque Texas.Went in the Army lived in alot of places.Ended up in Missouri for 20 something years.Now am back in Texas again Portland just across the bay from Corpus Christi.


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

Born in Sacramento, Calif. Moved all around because dad was in the A.F. He retired and we moved just outside of Yazoo city, Miss. to a place in the sticks. Moved to Centerpoint La. after graduation, joined the A.F. and moved to Minot, A.F.B, N.D. I now live in Burlington, N.D.


----------



## bobthebuilder647 (Jun 30, 2009)

Avon Ohio
Wellington Ohio
Cleveland Ohio
And now Linesville Pa


----------



## RussellInMaryland (Sep 16, 2009)

A cajun from down Bayou Lafourche in Louisiana who migrated to jobs in Maryland after college in Massachusetts.


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

South central Ontario.Hastings the "Hub of the Trent River".


----------



## Jvicaretti (Aug 24, 2009)

Deerpark, NY near the PA and NJ borders - originally from Orchard Park, NY


----------



## DTWoodknot (Sep 4, 2009)

Sandwich, MA on Cape Cod


----------



## poppi (Oct 1, 2009)

About 30 miles north of Seattle, WA where tools rust and wood is always thicker in the shop than in the house 6 months later if you get my meaning.


----------



## Dragonsrite (Feb 5, 2009)

Minneapolis, Minnesota


----------



## scribe (Feb 16, 2009)

Chilliwack. B.C. Canada.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Great topic. I am from San Antonio, Texas. Is anyone else from San Antonio???


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Muskegon,Michigan on the shores of Lake Michigan


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Apple Creek, Ohio
30 minutes west of the Pro Football Hall of Fame.


----------



## AustinFisher (Oct 24, 2009)

Austin, Texas


----------



## jfriesen (Jan 12, 2009)

The Great White North

Saskatoon, Saskachewan, Canada


----------



## pete79 (Oct 20, 2009)

Clawson, MI - aka "the Claw"


----------



## PerveyorofSawdust (Oct 18, 2009)

Sydney ,Australia

Fly for fun , not from texas ,but my wife is ,shes from abilene and we both love the River walk


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

One of the few natives in Jacksonville, Florida.


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

McLeanVA from McLean, VA


----------



## KYSean (Jul 21, 2008)

Henderson, Kentucky. Northwest part of the state.


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

Jim, a.k.a. Critterman, grew up in the thriving metropolis of Norwood, NY (Don't blink on your way by) way up north in NY (near Canton), then San Vito, Italy, Colorado Springs, CO, Sheffield, England (and yes Scotland is prettier, sorry Alistar…LOL), then Newport News, VA, and finally Chesterfield, VA (just outside Richmond). And travelled to …heck I can't remember how many places, the military will do that to you. Anyway, hope this is the last stop. "Please Lord don't make me move my shop again!"


----------



## yarydoc (Oct 16, 2009)

Why nor just add it to our reply page?


----------



## BoxBuilder (Oct 30, 2009)

Born - Hyndman, PA.
Lived in: Buffalo Mills, PA,
Gettysburg, PA,
Willow Grove, PA,
Hatboro, PA,
and currently - Collegeville, PA
Yep, Pennsylvania born & bred!


----------



## TwangyOne (Apr 21, 2009)

Jim - Kokomo, Indiana

Raised in Bunker Hill, Indiana (Near Grissom AFB)


----------



## cowdog80 (Oct 14, 2009)

Greensboro, NC

-Henry Jones II
thinker of wood
frightened of the table saw
turner of lathes
fan of woodworkers store


----------



## mneal (Nov 1, 2009)

Mitch from Vandalia Ohio close to Dayton. Smack dab in the middle of BUCKEYE COUNTRY!


----------



## printman (Apr 1, 2007)

Bill from St. Louis Missouri. But now I want to go to Scotland. It sounds nice!


----------



## archie18 (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert in center of Tennessee, USA


----------



## king (Aug 5, 2007)

Al .Shelton CT. CT. YANKEE


----------



## hasbeen99 (Sep 16, 2008)

Eric Ratá
Clovis, California (suburb of Fresno. Geographically, if California had a belly button, Fresno would be it.)

Born in CA, but raised in Bentonville, Arkansas (the birthplace of Wal-Mart). Moved back to California just before high school and have been here ever since.


----------



## branch (Oct 6, 2009)

hi every one out there in syber space what a small world no matter where you live or call home as long as there is plenty of wood to play with and make lots of unique things . where i live and call home is a little island called ireland its only 486 km from north to south and 280 km from east to west the population of ireland is 5.5 million the part where i live is in the north of ireland it is co donegall .


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

Lexington, South Carolina - across the river from the capitol city of Columbia where I was born.
Just purchased 54 wooded acres a little further out in the country (Pelion, SC) where I am building a homestead.


----------



## lazar (May 26, 2009)

Born,raised and stayed on Krusevac,Serbia.Never lived anywhere else.


----------



## EzJack (Sep 20, 2009)

Here and there in Michigan.


----------



## erkkki (Nov 26, 2009)

From Estonia


----------



## WoodSparky (Nov 27, 2009)

From New Jersey, Exit 74 down by the shure. The New Yorkers will understand


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Roger Clark AKA Roger Clark
Born and raised in England.
Moved to US in 1977
Current location: Valley Mills, Texas


----------



## beatlefan (Dec 1, 2009)

Cadiz Kentucky-but moved to Frankfort Ky 8 years ago-Cadiz is just like Mayberry except our barber was named Lloyd-not Floyd-


----------



## Harbor1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Winthrop Ma 
5 min from Boston


----------



## fletchs (Nov 13, 2009)

Effingham County, Georgia (near Savannah)


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

The great, wet, Pacific Northwest!


----------



## paulcoyne (Nov 9, 2009)

hey all i am from that small place that (branch) described.. *IRELAND* it may be small but it is pretty…


----------



## wrenchhead (Sep 26, 2009)

Brevard county, Florida. Where the space shuttle launches from.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Born in Durango, Co, raised in the heart of the Ozarks just south of Mountain Home, Ark. Left in 61 , did my military thing, liked Calif. so I stuck around long enough to fall in lust and have 8 wonderful kids. Wound up here in the Mojave Dessert…..Yeah! That's it..Green, I'll paint the sand green. Remind me of Home.


----------



## oakdust (Dec 15, 2007)

Bob aka Oakdust, Rockford Illinois where it is now cold and white outside


----------



## joeE (Oct 16, 2009)

Tauranga, New Zealand


----------



## papaj (Dec 14, 2009)

Born in Oregon, Grew up in logging camps in Idaho..went to a two room school till 7th grade moved to Albany, OR . Joined the Army lived in many places (Airborne!). My favorite being Hawaii. Will be a snowbird and live there part-time (Kauai). Landed back in Oregon. Did a short stint in Washington State, then back to Oregon. It is a great place to live except for the rain in the winter. You can go a month without seeing the sun or blue sky. I am totaly an island boy, nice and slow, warm weather, nothin but shorts and slippahs. Virgin Islands not to shabby either. Almost forgot will have a cabin out in McGrath Alaska. My wifes hometown. I hate the cold…she hates the heat…what a pair. ;-)


----------



## paplou (Mar 30, 2009)

OHIO, East Liverpool. same house for 66 years. not much of a mover. grand parents built it in 1909


----------



## rseabrease (Dec 9, 2009)

Near Gettysburg, PA


----------



## JoeinDE (Apr 20, 2009)

Currently living in Newark, DE (not to be confused with Newark - pronounced differently - NJ). I grew up an Army brat so I have lived all over the US and in Germany. SC is nominally home.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Onalaska, Wisconsin (north of La Crosse) by way of:
-Green Bay, WI
-Tucson, AZ
-Birch Run, MI
-Flint, MI
-Des Moines, IA
-Sioux City, IA
-Colorado Springs, CO
-South Sioux City, NE
-Plus a bunch of garden spots courtesy of the US Army!


----------



## tomfromwinnipeg (Dec 14, 2009)

Born and raised in winnipeg, manitoba but have lived in London, ON, Guelph On, The Pas, MB, Kamloops BC, Brandon MB and now back in Winnipeg.
Get meback to the mountains!


----------



## JimmyK49022 (Oct 23, 2009)

Keeler Township, Van Buren County, Michigan

Siser Lakes Area If you know where that is?


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Originally from Just outside of Vancouver BC, it used to be a little town called White Rock, BC.

Now in SE Indiana via Seattle WA.

Taigert


----------



## mikeberry (Dec 12, 2009)

frozen north eh edmonton/ab/can


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Im from the butyful little country they call Denmark

Dennis


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

I live in Manhattan, but my tools live in Lackawaxen Pennsylvania (sometimes called Pennsylvania's "little Norway").


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Born and raised Buffalo, NY.
Lived in:
Rochester, NY
Pendleton, NY
Town of Tonawanda, NY
Kenmore, NY
Westfield, NY

Now, Manchester, Connecticut is my home.


----------



## Chriskmb5150 (Dec 23, 2009)

Born and raised in Kaneohe, Hawaii. 
Currently living in Waco, Tx


----------



## dkg (Dec 14, 2009)

Left Cape Cod MA 6 years ago for Princeville Kaua'i. My wife says I can go back anytime, but she has no plans on leaving.


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

I live in Los Gatos, CA (Near "Do you know the way to San Jose?") - Raised in Pasadena, CA, and started my woodworking when I was stationed in Germany courtesy of the U.S. Army.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Born and raised in Kansas City, MO and, after several intermediate stops, have lived in Mission Viejo, CA for 22 years.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm from Phoenix where I started out in woodworking. After high school I lived and worked in Lansing MI for a few years and then Gaithersburg MD for aboout 7. Then moved to Redmond WA about 13 years ago and I'm still here.


----------



## jerryw (Sep 5, 2007)

Marshville, WV


----------



## sh2005 (Jul 16, 2009)

I live in Detroit suburb, originally am from a small South Asian country called Bangladesh…....


----------



## TemplateTom (Jun 1, 2009)

Perth
Western Australia
Tom


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Born and raised in Waterford, PA, 10 min south west of Erie, PA. Now< I live in Ridgely, MD.

Basically, the only change is the name and the state. Well, a lot less hills, butit is still peaceful and quiet.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

Gary
- born in Vineland, New Jersey ("South Jersey")
- college in Sarasota, FL
- now live and work in Los Angeles, CA.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Born in Indiana, I have also lived in Ohio, Michigan, Maryland, New York (upstate), and Florida.

My wife and I are now retired, winter in Gainesville, Florida, and enjoy spring, summer, and fall in Michigan's beautiful Upper Peninsula.

Hey SCOTSMAN, the U.P. is almost an island.


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

Born in Clearwater, FL., raised in Houston,TX. and living in Novi, MI. But, I can't wait to get back to Texas!!!


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

Born and raised in NW Indiana, Gary to be exact. About 30 minutes east of Chicago.
Lived in:
Merrillville, IN
New Port Richey, FL
Spent time in several other states as well as other countries while I worked with Disney on Ice.


----------



## ajb (Jan 7, 2010)

Andy from Surprise born and bred AZ


----------



## j_olsen (Sep 19, 2009)

Jeff 
Huber Heights OH and now on the way to Bell Buckle TN in the next couple days


----------



## Kade (Jan 27, 2010)

Right around the New Orleans Area. I noticed there were a few people pretty close to me.


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

Radu
Born and raised in Romania - right in Dracula's birth town. 
8 years in Red Deer, AB Canada. 
Now in Katy, TX (West Houston suburb).


----------



## dale26 (Jan 17, 2010)

Dale
Born in Owosso Michigan, now I live in Lodi California


----------



## verc (Jan 12, 2010)

Gwinn, Michigan in the Upper Peninsula


----------



## ronstar (Mar 29, 2008)

Ron - born in Morris, Il - still in Morris, Il


----------



## Boydman (Oct 20, 2009)

Originally from NorthEast Arkansas, the very small town of Pollard, Currently in Abilene, Texas


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Dresden, Tennessee-north of Memphis, West of Nashville, about 40 miles from the Mississippi River.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Born and raised in Paris, France.
I worked and lived in 26 different countries. 
I came to the USA, looking for a job, for 3 weeks 26 years ago!
I lived in Texas, Louisiana, California, Oregon and now Utah.
Are they other lumber-jocks in Utah?


----------



## sphere (Feb 6, 2010)

Now in Waco , KY. ( The Jelly State) just a spit from Berea.
Originally from SE. PA.


----------



## rsmith71 (Jan 26, 2010)

Sulphur Springs, Tx. Draw a line from Dallas/Ft Worth to Texarkana and I'm in the center of it.


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Pune, Maharashtra, India. Born in Kamayuth, Yangoon, Myanmar in 1935.
Sharad


----------



## cut50 (Feb 9, 2010)

Just joined up the other day,still window shopping around the site …..looks great so far.

Smithers British Columbia Canada


----------



## WistysWoodWorkingWonders (Oct 4, 2009)

Living in Victoria, BC, Canada… Best place to live… got the weather, got the hotties from UVIC, what more do I need to say?
Oh, the name is Wisty (Steve)


----------



## gregb (May 24, 2009)

Greg-

Born and raised in Sacramento, CA. After High School I enlisted in the Army and was stationed in South Korea, Louisanna, Iraq, and back to LA. After my enlistment, moved to Hampton, VA, then to Frederick, MD. Currently living in Hagerstown, MD. BTW I am very suprised that there are so few LJ's from MD…


----------



## lakebound (Feb 6, 2010)

Bethlehem, Pennsylvania. 60 miles north of Philadelphia. 70 miles west of New York City.

If it doesn't fit, try a bigger hammer


----------



## Ole (Dec 23, 2009)

Born and raised in Germany. I live in Austin, TX now and love it here!


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Okie, Born & Bred!


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Okie born, my razing was twixt San Francisco bay area and western Okla. Must of moved back and forth a dozen times before I finished High School. Now and forever in Tulsa.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Fun to read.

John, from Columbia, New Hampshire (up in the northwest corner of the state near Vermont and Quebec)


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

Born and raised in Minnesota, lived in Ill, Loosyanna, Va, Md and now transplanted to my wife's hometown of Jacksonville Fl where I'll stay!

Erwin


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Born and raised in the Denver, Colorado metro area.

Although I've visited quite a bit of the rest of the country, I love living in Colorado… 300+ days of sunshine is fine by me! Besides, I wouldn't know what to do with all that oxygen down closer to sea level.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

Greg, originally from Oak Creek, CO. After nearly 3 decades in the USAF and lots of stops along the way, currently in the FL panhandle but have adopted Okinawa and the wife's hometown of San Pablo Philippines as well.


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

Alan, Photographer and stay-at-home Dad. Geek- Sci-Fi and Technology. Married. 5 year-old apprentice son. I am turning him to the Dark Side, bit by bit 
I live on the Earth at present. St. Louis, MO. Just until technology on your backward planet catches up to the point I can repair my ship.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Born & raised on a farm 20 miles south of Olympia Wa. USA. Then to SF/Bay Area of CA. Up to Chico, then Stockton, and now 40 years in Modesto, 90 miles east of San Franscisco, CA


----------



## Maclegno (Jan 6, 2010)

Born in Glasgow Scotland, I have worked/lived in several places in the world viz. Scotland several years , London England several years, Canada 2 years, Holland 1 year, Nigeria 1 year USA 6 months, Italy more than 20 years on and off. I speak English very well and Italian very badly


----------



## buckeyedudes (Nov 1, 2009)

Great Idea! 100% genuine all Buckeye Ohioan…have traveled 49 of the 50 - all over the USA (save Idaho), South America, Europe, and Japan and China.  Not bad for a paperboy from Marlboro, Ohio.

God Bless our Troops and their families.


----------



## woodmight (Jan 12, 2010)

Born in Toronto Ontario, Lived on Vancouver Island B.C. 35 yrs (Nanaimo) .. Now I live in Stratford Ontario.. so in closing here I would just like to say, Enjoy Stratford Ontario

http://www.welcometostratford.com/


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

Living in the great triad of North Carolina in a the tiny town of Thomasville.


----------



## lrk1231 (Mar 18, 2010)

Born and raised in Valparaiso, Indiana and moved to Palm Bay, Florida in 1974. Been right here in paradise ever since.


----------



## 8boys (May 2, 2010)

Greenville, Mississippi "the Queen City of the Delta" Home of the Delta Blues


----------



## buffalo689 (Mar 2, 2010)

NJ, born and raised, 3 miles east of the delaware water gap


----------



## fourpugs (Jan 15, 2010)

Leslie
Born in Dallas and live outside of Canton Tx in a place call Martins Mills


----------



## Woodcanuck (Mar 9, 2010)

Ian, born and raised in Toronto, Canada - go Leafs! (well, go play golf I guess…at least a low score's good in golf)


----------



## bigjoe4265 (May 16, 2010)

Unfortunately close to Pittsburgh, PA. Can't wait to leave, given the opportunity.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Born in Aberdeen Washington, Moved immediately to North Carolina, where I lived till nine years old, then we moved back to the Seattle Washington area, where I've lived since. Love it here…..............


----------



## waxman (Apr 22, 2009)

Born in Hunt, Idaho , spent time in Seattle, now living in Niceville, Florida


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Mike, Live in Middletown NY, about 40 miles NW of NYC. Originally from New Jersey.


----------



## makedust (May 31, 2010)

Ron from Lewisville, Texas, just outside of Dallas.


----------



## DanSurveyor (Nov 9, 2008)

Born in Beantown MA (aka Bahston)...moved to Canton MA about 10 years ago.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Born in LA, moved to Newberg, Oregon, now in Mesilla, NM home of the Gadsden Purchase.


----------



## deeman (Dec 19, 2009)

Trenton Ohio


----------



## tryingintexas (Jul 23, 2009)

Sherman, TX.
I was not born in Texas but I got here as fast as I could.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

To compress the information: Ohio; Queens, NY; Georgia; Tennessee; Fort Jackson, SC; North Carolina; Kentucky; Louisiana; back to Tennessee in 1988. I lived in more than one place in some states.
People ask why I have moved around so much. I tell them it's cheaper than paying rent!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Portland , Connecticut …. U-CONN HUS-KIES … go dogs!


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Tucson,Az.Originally from upstate New York,Saratoga Springs.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm Jim Jakosh and I'm originally from Aurora, Illinois and now reside in Grand Rapids, Michigan which is called the furniture city on the CB on the highway.
330 days ago there were just over 11,000 members and now there are over 19,000. This is a great website and I love talking woodworking or any other subject to people all over the world.


----------



## terry603 (Jun 4, 2010)

a true yankee.
i am in the state of Maine.
just outside of the capital


----------



## PawPawTex (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow. Quite a diverse group aren't we? Very interesting post. I've been all over. Was born in Iowa but have lived here in Grandview, Texas the last 16 years. I've never considered living anywhere else since.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Seffner florida here


----------



## clada (Jun 2, 2010)

I was born in CUBA, where the best cigars (HABANOS) are made, live in wichita KS for 8 years,love it ,God bless America


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Cerritos, California


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Another Dave here, League City, Texas, which is a little suburb of Houston, on the South side of things in Galveston County. I'm the spot that makes the news when the hurricanes hit…


----------



## Spoontaneous (Apr 13, 2009)

Kentucky/Virginia boy here… stuck down here in FLatland (SouthEast Florida)... no hills, not even a bump. And the trees are weird!


----------



## RichardH (Mar 7, 2010)

Living in Round Rock Texas (yep, we have a big round rock  )
-Richard


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

A little farm in the foothills of the Outeniqua Mountains. The area is known as "Ruitersbos" which means Horserider Bush, directly translated from Afrikaans. All this is near Mosselbay which is kinda near Cape Town which is at the bottom end of Africa.


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

Tampa Florida


----------



## OregonTreeHead (Sep 22, 2018)

Washington County, OREGON. 
Born near Seattle. 4yrs later, moved to Goooood OL Banks OR. Small town USA. Live In Forest Grove, OR (7miles south) currently. Anyone within the vicinity of me should reach out. I'm new, and need to connect with people who have space available for projects


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Tupelo, MS. Y'all stop in.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

My wife say Mars.
(don't know where she gets that stuff from, probably reads too many books.)


----------



## tacky68 (Jun 29, 2014)

Born, and raised in Reno, Nv.

Tim.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

therealSteveN is a longggg story, AKA George West

SW Ohio USA, currently midway between Dayton, and Cincinnati, previously further North of Dayton. Currently we are not at war with anyone, and would like to keep world domination under the purview of our British friends.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

San Jose California, the capitol of silicon valley on the left Coast!


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

Buzz here: living at 8600 feet elevation about 18 miles northwest of Boulder Colorado


----------

